# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Thenie per lumturine

## flaviobejko

E kerkon veten ne lumturi, e gjen ne fatkeqesi.(thenie nga Batai)

I lumtur eshte ai qe mund te lidhi fillimin e jetes se tij mefundin e saj.(thenie nga Gete)

Pas qerres se fatit te mire ecet lehte.(thenie nga Gete)

Fati lodhet duke mbajtur nen sqetull po te njejtet njerez.(thenie nga Grasian)

Lumturia rralle ulet gjer atje sa te behet bashkudhetare e gjenialitetit.(thenie nga Isak Dizrael)

Te qeshurit nuk eshte mates i lumturise.(thenie nga Maksimovic)



Lumturia e te tjereve na duket gjithmone e zmadhuar.(thenie nga Monteskje)

Kush kerkon lumturi ne lluks dhe ne jeten e shthurur, i ngjet atij qe pelqen driten verdhacuke te qiriut nga shkelqimi i diellit.(thenie nga Napoleoni I)

Lumturia eshte pika me e larte e zhvillimit te aftesive tona.(thenie nga Napoleoni I)

Lumturia e se kaluares eshte pikellimi i se tashmes.(thenie nga Tasso)
marre nga http://thenie.tk/thenie-per-lumturine/

----------

